

3 Steps to Correct 50-80% of a Negative Credit Score - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.wordpress.com/2007/07/27/3-steps-to-correct-50-80-of-a-negative-credit-score/
So the first step we're taking is to repair the damage done before we became Cash Money Superstars. We've met with a credit rehabilitation specialist who does all the hard work for us. Here's Step 1. The Game Plan: She helps us understand what we should pay off first and how we should do it. Sometimes paying off a debt completely is not the best strategy as it will re-age the debt on your credit record...

======
migpwr
eastsidegringo... enough with the blog promotion. Most of your blog is not
startup relevant, so take it down a notch if you can...

------
dawie
This has F@#$ All to do with startups. You are just pissing people off here...

